# Bessacarr E425 bedslat - poor design.



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

We purchased our E425 in May 2007. Second night away in van, when the rear double bed was set up, I knelt on the edge of the bed and the outer slat broke. I weigh 11 stone. We visited our local dealer from whom we purchased the van and they made up and fitted a temporary slat which proved to be much stronger. Having had another standard slat fitted in November we were away this weekend for the first time since. Second night, I knelt on the edge of the bed and the outer slat broke. Just as well I kept the temporary slat - apparently everyone asks to keep them. So it will be another trip to the dealer this week. I know they have fitted replacements to 4 or 5 Bessacarr E4xx's so I wonder how widespread this problem is. It does not look like the standard slat is up to the job. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

I think it's not unusual.

Get some new ones made to the same dimensions as the temporary one, which might be just a tad thicker. Use well seasoned Beech, you won't break that in a hurry. (I would guess that's more or less what the dealer did.)

Since the standard slats are obviously too weak, there seems little point in repeatedly replacing like with like.

Cheers


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

I hope to use the temporary slat I had made, if it can be finished off with the same look as the rest of the woodwork in the van. Had a look through the rest of the Swift forum earlier and this problem has been highlighted on numerous occasions. You would think there would be a re-design, the problem is not going to go away.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi you must be unlucky i have a 425 i weigh 20stone and never had a problem.

Dave


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*beds*

There has been a redesign as this problem did occur on the very early vans.

I will get Andy to put on a more specific response on the changes we have made.

Kath


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Kath. But I must point out my van is under 1 year old and the replacement was fitted only 6 weeks ago.


----------



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

Our slats fall through quite easily so we use a thin strong board on top of the slats and in the daytime it lives under the cushions (Sundance 590PR).

John


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Just back from Knowepark Caravans, Livingston. They were very helpful - as usual - and finished off my temporary plywood?? (certainly stronger than the standard slat) outer slat to match the rest of the van's interior woodwork


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

*bed slats*

we are now in 2008 and this problem still exists on our new 630l ...the slats are not strong enough and the runner is not wide enough so when any weight is put on it collapses ...also the seat base box flexs which also adds to problem...they need to use thivcker base ply to stop it flexing ....and use a stronger rail preferabley with a top rail so slats run in between.


----------

